# Favorite Slate Call?



## Flintridge (Mar 5, 2014)

What's your favorite slate pot call?


----------



## FALCON z (Mar 5, 2014)

I have a david halloran and a cedar hook's.  I like them about the same but the hook's smells better.


----------



## Flintridge (Mar 5, 2014)

I've been looking at the Halloran slate...heard the best slate pots are walnut or cedar.


----------



## goblr77 (Mar 6, 2014)

I currently have a Misfire japanese maple slate in my vest. Lon Trice has a great birdseye maple slate that you might want to look at. A Lonnie Sneed Hot Hen sounds really good for a cheaper call. There's plenty of options.


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 6, 2014)

FALCON z said:


> I have a david halloran and a cedar hook's.  I like them about the same but the hook's smells better.



  I always think that too..


----------



## sman (Mar 6, 2014)

Geez I have some real good ones...

David Halloran Aluminum and Twisted Sister
Misfired 2 Sider
Cherry Crystal Classic


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 6, 2014)

Slates:
Clint Corder
Sam Pope
Dean Mundhenke (sp) Redbeard on the forums


----------



## hoppie (Mar 6, 2014)

Believe it or not a slate witch my dad bought me years ago for my birthday.


----------



## BPowell92 (Mar 6, 2014)

The best I've used is the Tom Teasers Dominant Hen glass call.


----------



## 242outdoors (Mar 6, 2014)

Been lookin at some of ccleroy slates they look sweet.


----------



## deast1988 (Mar 6, 2014)

Day break Aliumium
Lights out copper
Halloran crystal mistress

Waiting on a Clint Corder glass
And a daybreak ceramic


----------



## Flintridge (Mar 6, 2014)

sman said:


> Geez I have some real good ones...
> 
> David Halloran Aluminum and Twisted Sister
> Misfired 2 Sider
> Cherry Crystal Classic



How are the Misfire 2 siders?  Do you have the aluminum over slate?  

Those calls look awesome and like the idea of having two options with one call...try to just carry the essentials nowadays.


----------



## BIGBOB4570 (Mar 6, 2014)

*Best slate call*

Hands down Clint Corder is the best i have had my hands on.Great guy to deal with.


----------



## Headsortails (Mar 6, 2014)

David Halloran but Woodhaven is good also.


----------



## J. L. Erb (Mar 6, 2014)

Roger Parks Gobbler Pot, and Tree Talker.


----------



## Andys (Mar 7, 2014)

I own more pot calls than I care to admit and if I could keep just one, it'd be a HARD choice between my Darrin Dawkins slate or Darrin Dawkins aluminum. Great guy to deal with as well.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Mar 7, 2014)

Lonnie Mabry
Walnut Slate over glass


----------



## Zombie woof (Mar 7, 2014)

I picked up a Halloran Sugartown Sweetness II at the Dixie Deer Classic last week. It's double-sided, glass over slate -- two calls for $60!. Both produce sweet turkey hen sounds, and I look forward to cutting back the weight of my vest this spring. 

If you're looking for something cheaper, the Primos Jackpot slate is a nice option and has been a staple in my repertoire for a number of years (even though I have a number of custom slates).


----------



## GAGE (Mar 7, 2014)

I really like my Andy Kaiser copper pot


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 7, 2014)

Was this thread not asking about SLATE calls, or did I read it wrong?


----------



## Wrangler95 (Mar 7, 2014)

Great calls!


----------



## country boy (Mar 7, 2014)

My favorite has to by Jerry White "Dads custom calls" slate in an acrylic pot, it has an awesome sound.


----------



## tgw925 (Mar 7, 2014)

I bought Zink's new Wicked Series Slate at the NWTF in Nashville, joker is sweet!


----------



## redneck83 (Mar 7, 2014)

As of now its an old alluminum but I ordered a copper set in a walnut pot from ozark custom calls recently that should be here around opening weekend so hope that becomes my favorite


----------



## sman (Mar 7, 2014)

Flintridge said:


> How are the Misfire 2 siders?  Do you have the aluminum over slate?
> 
> Those calls look awesome and like the idea of having two options with one call...try to just carry the essentials nowadays.



I believe I have the crystal.


----------



## Flintridge (Mar 7, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Was this thread not asking about SLATE calls, or did I read it wrong?



I was asking which was the best slate...but glad guys mentioned other calls because I'm thinking about getting a Misfire aluminum over slate.  That way I'll have two sounding surfaces and still have the slate for purring...I've purred on a slate a bunch of times to wait out a weary gobbler that finally broke and came in after a long stand off.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 7, 2014)

I think you'd be better off going with glass or crystal.


----------



## Reminex (Mar 7, 2014)

I haven't taken a slate in 10 years, but I keep 2 crystals on me at all times, but the slates sure do give a nice purr.  All of them work about the same for me.  I only use them to get the gobbler fired up then I am all mouth calls.


----------



## Flintridge (Mar 7, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I think you'd be better off going with glass or crystal.



I have a Cody glass and a Woodhaven Crystal pot so looking for variety. Those two sound awesome but looking to upgrade my slate calls. Thought I'd try out the misfire aluminum/slate.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 7, 2014)

10-4


----------



## scoot12 (Mar 8, 2014)

I own about 30 custom slate calls,  the new zink wicked slate is really good,  Lonnie mabrys slate is great as well.  I own Darrin Dawkins walnut and plastic slates and they are great too.  My favorite though is a cherry slate from Paul Platz. Scoot


----------



## Flintridge (Mar 17, 2014)

I got my Misfire pot call today...two sided black aluminum over slate.   The yelps on the aluminum sound amazing and the purrs on the slate are perfect.  Can't wait to try it out Saturday.  Thanks Lee!


----------



## fulltime (Mar 17, 2014)

BPowell92 said:


> The best I've used is the Tom Teasers Dominant Hen glass call.



mine too


----------



## graham (Mar 17, 2014)

Alabama Cackler by Billy White. Try it you'll like it.


----------



## GADAWGS (Mar 17, 2014)

Flintridge said:


> I got my Misfire pot call today...two sided black aluminum over slate.   The yelps on the aluminum sound amazing and the purrs on the slate are perfect.  Can't wait to try it out Saturday.  Thanks Lee!



So glad you like it. I expect a lot of dead turkey pictures


----------



## Tom Talker (Mar 20, 2014)

Lonnie Sneed Hot Hen Slate and Lonnie Mabry (multiple slates) are the best that I have ever heard or used. My opinion only. Still need to get one of Dean's (Red Beard). Hear they are awesome.


----------



## Waynesworld22 (Mar 20, 2014)

I like my woodhaven slate call and I also have a down n dirty glass call I like it a lot to with a purple heart striker. To those of you with hooks calls and holleran slates how do you like them. I want to buy one would just like to here what y'all think of them


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Mar 20, 2014)

Lonnie Mabry willow slate over wood


----------



## Loder (Mar 20, 2014)

I've tried custom, built my own, box store, yadda yadda, but I've heard no other sound better than the HS Lil Duece slate over glass believe it or not.  Buy one, throw the striker in the garbage can, grab a good PH striker, and that call will match any slate out there IME.  I've killed truck loads of gobblers to one of those little calls.  I like them so much that I gave up on building them from various woods and buying others.  I buy the Lil Duece series, break the surface, glue in aluminum ect and rock on.  Aluminum in this pot is an outstanding pot call.  Coupled with custom purple heart strikers(I make my own), they sound great.  

Sure, a good looking custom call will impress your buddies, but I want to kill turkeys personally. I could care less how much a call cost or looks if it's what they want to hear.  

loder


----------



## kiltman (Mar 21, 2014)

My favorite slade is the one I put together.  Black walnut pot, glass sound board.


----------



## sothunfried (Mar 21, 2014)

Flintridge said:


> I got my Misfire pot call today...two sided black aluminum over slate.   The yelps on the aluminum sound amazing and the purrs on the slate are perfect.  Can't wait to try it out Saturday.  Thanks Lee!



i got the same one and i'm gonna use it this saturday, can't wait it does sound great.


----------

